# CCP 10' or 11'



## kwilson16

Going to buy a new rod for throwing artificial lures and light bottom fishing. Do any of you own both the CCP 10' 1-4 and the 11' 2-5 and if so what is your favorite?


----------



## River

I have owned both the 10' and 11' CCP rods, now I have three of the 10' rods, 2 casting and one spinning so the 10' is definitely my faverite ........


----------



## bronzbck1

I have 5 of the 10' 1-4s and a 11'2-5. For what your wanting to do pick the 10' rod. The 11' is one of my most favorite rods but I wouldn't say it's a lure rod.


----------



## kwilson16

Thanks River and bronzbck1 for the input. What is a good size spinning for that 10' rod?


----------



## bronzbck1

4000 or 5000 size spinner


----------



## River

What bronzbck1 said and go with a high retrieve ratio for when the Spanish are around ...


----------



## jameswebstersc

bronzbck1 said:


> 4000 or 5000 size spinner


i would recommend the Akios targa 4000 and 5000 reels. I have both and they seem to get the job done. Hooked into a large shark last weekend with the Akios 5000 on the ccp 11ft rod and both components handled it just fine until the shark tail whipped the line and disconnected the leader


----------



## kwilson16

Okay, thanks everyone.


----------



## Tommy

Great info here.

I would add this. Consider the ratio of bottom fishing to metal throwing. If you think you'll spend more time bottom fishing then go with the 11'. If the rod will be primarily used for throwing metal and lures and less for bottom fishing then the 10'will be your better option.

Tommy


----------



## kwilson16

That's something good to think about. Thanks for your help.


----------

